# Breitling Question ?



## SPEEDI (Sep 19, 2011)

I picked up a few bits a bobs from an auction the other day..

In amongst it was a breitling complete case im 90% its moody , but not 100%

Its got a quarts > MIYOTA Co Movement in it...

Did breitling use Miyota Co MOVMENTS ???

It says on the case A68062 No 1111

Its got a good weight to it , The glass is unmarked..

Your Thoughts ??

Thanks SPEEDI.


----------



## Watch-nut (Oct 31, 2009)

The answer to your question is yes Breitling did use Miyota movements. they can be found in Breitling Jupiter Pilots and Plutons from the 1990's.

The ref you have given is for a Beitling B1 Pliots which i believe have a ETA E20.331 base so im not sure it should have a Miyota inside.


----------



## SPEEDI (Sep 19, 2011)

Watch-nut said:


> The answer to your question is yes Breitling did use Miyota movements. they can be found in Breitling Jupiter Pilots and Plutons from the 1990's.
> 
> The ref you have given is for a Beitling B1 Pliots which i believe have a ETA E20.331 base so im not sure it should have a Miyota inside.


I gues this is why i need to suss out how to up-load pics eahy...

Its a Chrono & im pretty sure the number of the movement says 0910 NO JEWELS

Does that help any more ???

Is it Hammer Time  ??


----------



## Watch-nut (Oct 31, 2009)

Your more than welcome to send me the pics by email and i will post them for you, just drop me a PM

otherwise just sign up for photobucket upload your pics and then copy and paste the URL image link and het presto pics will appear.

Regading the watch though, it doesn't sound right im afraid, was it a reputable auction house, was it described as genuine?


----------



## SPEEDI (Sep 19, 2011)

Watch-nut said:


> Your more than welcome to send me the pics by email and i will post them for you, just drop me a PM
> 
> otherwise just sign up for photobucket upload your pics and then copy and paste the URL image link and het presto pics will appear.
> 
> Regading the watch though, it doesn't sound right im afraid, was it a reputable auction house, was it described as genuine?


Nahhhhhhhhhhhhhh

It was a local small auction i go to , i have dropped on there before..

It owes me nothing so ne real dramas , would have been nice to get lucky though eahy 

There was a nice rotary dress watch with the lot , its worth what i payed alone..

I will PM you for your email addy & let you take a look !!

cheers SPEEDI.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SPEEDI said:


> Its got a quarts > MIYOTA Co Movement in it...
> 
> Your Thoughts ??


One word - Fake. :thumbsdown:

My first thought was actually: Please try and make some kind of effort with your spelling and punctuation.



SPEEDI said:


> Its a Chrono & im pretty sure the number of the movement says *0910* NO JEWELS
> 
> Does that help any more ???
> 
> Is it Hammer Time  ??


It's more likely a Miyota OS10 (or one of that family) - a cheap chrono' movement often used in fakes and 'fashion watches'.


----------



## SPEEDI (Sep 19, 2011)

My wife has got back from town , she took it in the jewellers..

Its a FAKE....

Thanks for the info..

cheers SPEEDI.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Some of the ling "replicas" have a Miyota movement. Very accurate actually. Even more accurate than a genuine mechanical movement!  I've seen one!

Mike


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

tixntox said:


> Some of the ling "replicas" have a Miyota movement. Very accurate actually.
> 
> Even more accurate than a genuine mechanical movement!  I've seen one!
> 
> Mike


I've got one. :blush:

It uses a date version of Miyota Cal. 0S10 - the 0S60. Bought in the Far East, in the late 90's.

Still running last time I checked - though not keeping time quite as accurately as my 7A38's. :grin:


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> SPEEDI said:
> 
> 
> > Its got a quarts > MIYOTA Co Movement in it...
> ...


What A 2 pint movement ??


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

gaz64 said:


> SPEEDI said:
> 
> 
> > Its got a quarts > MIYOTA Co Movement in it...
> ...


Don't go there, Gaz.







Karma has been restored (once already). :secret:


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> gaz64 said:
> 
> 
> > SPEEDI said:
> ...


Oh I missed it all (again)


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Speaking of B'lings ....

I stumbled across eBay item # 180739941858 this morning - which appears to be a vintage 18kt Chronomat in a Seiko box.

Spelled *Braitling* in both title and description. :groan:


----------

